# 4/4 double nuc question



## cbay (Mar 27, 2017)

Not sure of your cut-off time up there.
If you are concerned about taking more brood from the main hives to boost the nucs, at least shake some nurse bees from open brood frames to allow them more ability to draw wax.
And feed plenty.
If they are having a hard time drawing now you may want to concentrate on getting them strong in a 4x4 setup and not worry about a 4x4x4.


----------

